# Here we go again...another DIY enclosure thread



## Zeusy (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey all, well, i've decided to start constructing my hatchies full enclosure now so it'll be ready by the time he's big enough to move in.

I'm thinking of going for a 1200mm(L)x 1200mm(H)x 900mm(D) enclosure. Is that too big? Would 600mm (D) be fine?

I'm trying to work out heating arrangements and plan on building a basking spot about 1/2 way up and use a good sized heatmat to warm the basking spot, will i then need a CHE to warm the air at the warm end and if do, then should i ditch the heatmat idea (i just like the belly heating idea)? How big of a basking spot will a full grown 2m atherton jungle coiled up need?

Thats about all my Q's for now

Thanks all


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm of the belief that the bigger the better if you have the room and finance to build it. 600 deep will be fine. And take up less floor space in the house. With the basking spot, find the largest ceramic tile you can and a 25w heat cord, check the threads and make your basking shelf. 

Think carefully about access - if they're hinged front doors you'll need the space in the room to open them, sliding is an option but I'd suggest splitting the height in half and effectively running 4 sliding doors. That way you can clean the floor without fear of the snake exiting at the top and vice versa.


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 18, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> I'm of the belief that the bigger the better if you have the room and finance to build it. 600 deep will be fine. And take up less floor space in the house. With the basking spot, find the largest ceramic tile you can and a 25w heat cord, check the threads and make your basking shelf.
> 
> Think carefully about access - if they're hinged front doors you'll need the space in the room to open them, sliding is an option but I'd suggest splitting the height in half and effectively running 4 sliding doors. That way you can clean the floor without fear of the snake exiting at the top and vice versa.



Thanks heaps, i thought this thread may have dissappeared into the "no response" void. lol

600mm will save me buying an extra full sheet of melamine which is good and the top and bottom sliding doors is a great idea. Thanks
Will the basking spot be all i need for heating or will i need something like a CHE to warm the ambient air?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 18, 2013)

*DIY enclosure*

I was thinking about a DIY enclosure project and was thinking big but my wife put a stop to the idea of converting this into an olive python enclosure and it would double as my sons bed.


----------



## DebDeb (Apr 18, 2013)

that would be an awesome bed with built in electric blanket hehe


----------

